# R.I.P. Triggertrap



## table1349 (Feb 2, 2017)

https://petapixel.com/2017/01/31/r-p-triggertrap-trigger-pioneer-close-shop-kickstarter-fail/


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2017)

sad


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

huh...
never heard of that one.
interesting though.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 12, 2017)

:-( I really like my TriggerTrap. I do hope they can open source the app.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------

